# Neues Fenster öffnen



## Steiner_B (19. April 2004)

Wie kann ich in Visual C++.net mit einem Fenster ein anderes das im selben Projekt ist öffnen?


----------



## Kachelator (19. April 2004)

Sorry, ich verstehe die Fage nicht. Meinst du zur Laufzeit oder beim Entwurf oder was?


----------



## Steiner_B (20. April 2004)

Bei Lauf, angenommen ich habe in einem Projekt zwei Fenster!
Wie kann ich jetzt mit dem ersten Fenster das zweite Aufrufen?


----------



## oglimmer (20. April 2004)

Mit "aufrufen" meinst Du wahrscheinlich eine Nachricht schicken / eine Methode aufrufen, oder?

Du musst dafür sorgen, dass das Fenster A einen Zeiger auf Fenster B bekommt. Dann kann Fenster A über diesen Zeiger das andere Fenster "aufrufen".


----------



## Kachelator (20. April 2004)

In dem Fall würde sich auch ein Windows-Handle (HWND) eignen.  Mit  "SendMessage( hwndVomAnderenFenster, ... );" könnten die Fenster kommunizieren.


----------



## Steiner_B (20. April 2004)

Nicht eine Meldung schicken, sondern das Fenster starten
So wie z.B.: wenn du im IE auf Datei und Drucken drückst bekommst du ein neues Fenster, die müssen nicht miteinander kommunizieren!


----------



## Kachelator (20. April 2004)

Das kannst du mit _CreateWindow()_.  MSDN Lib


----------

